# looking for a particular title...sort of



## jrg24 (May 30, 2010)

I am looking for a pdf, but i have forgotten the name of it. It was on drum runner's site for a while but i looked for it today and didnt see it. It is a pdf of an old book dealing with pre industrial revolution farming. kind of a how to guide on how to run a primitive farm..anyone know what i am talking about and know where i could find it? 

Also, i want to pass along a tool i found today that has been helpful. it is an add-on for the firefox internet browser called "download them all". if you find a site with tons of files you want to download you can use this add-on to choose all the files you want and download them all at once..very handy!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Might this be what you're looking for?

Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - ToC


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

There WAS a .pdf available at one time, can't remember where either!

But what UncleJoe has there, is MUCH better! No comparison...

Too bad that one of UncleJoe's isn't a .pdf... -krypes, a guy could spend 3 days and a box of paper/toner printing all of it out.

Oh well, no matter - although I have a huge library of those kind of books and Mother Earth News from issue #1, I'm still gonna print it out.

_Anyone know a better way to compactly download it all from the internet?_ (cause there may not be an internet soon)... I'm a digital moron, I can just manage a mouse, let alone files 

- Basey


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you want to store lots of "electronic" information DVD R (recordable) discs can store vast amounts of information, just make sure that you have enough to make it worth while because burning a DVD is a one shot deal. (I think unless technology has changed) Don't use RW discs because the data degrades over time


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Might this be what you're looking for?
> 
> Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - ToC


Great link - I am mirroring the site right now ... :beercheer:


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah that one IS good, Kid...

I don't know anything about it, but can you download a whole website with multiple links, pages and all the illustrations etc. like you can a .pdf, onto a flash-drive or CD/DVD ?

- Basey (green thumb but digital moron)


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've posted that link 2-3 times. I just can't ever remember where I put it. I am getting old ya know. 

I've printed select bits and pieces of it since I found it a couple years ago. A conversation or a post on a forum will make me think; "how was that done before me?" Then I'll go to this site and look for a way.

BTW what is mirroring?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's another one that I came across this morning and forgot to post. I haven't looked through it yet, but on the surface it looks interesting.

Wessels Living History Farm Farming in the 1920s


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Might this be what you're looking for?
> 
> Handy Farm Devices - Cobleigh - ToC


This is a great link UncleJoe!:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

And here's another one.

Pole Shift Survival Information


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a knuckle dragger but I would think a thumb drive would hold a ton of this info.. or so I've been told.... I have one but never used it... I want to down load the entire Drumrunner site before it's closed for good.. and this one also seems to be worth it..

There must be a PC geek among us!! ..

I know!!! ask the Troll !! he'd know...:beercheer:


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW... good link UncleJoe ... most of the info is .pdf !!

OK, that one is easy Hozay... you can download the .pdf files easily onto your computer and either store the info on a thumb-drive or a CD/DVD disc.

I just bought 4 thumbdrives (8 gigs each) on sale at Staples for $14 apiece... half the usual price... BUT backups on CD/DVD is good (and cheaper)

Looks like I've got a couple of winter nights to spend with that link... thanks, UncleJoe...!

Who knows what's going to happen to the Net soon...

_"Get while the gettin's good"_ - quote from the last depression....

- Basey


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You can download and install a program that will make a copy of a website for offline use ... I use *HTTrack website copier* but there are other programs out there that also do a great job of it.

You can find HTTrack at httrack.com


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

BasecampUSA said:


> Yeah that one IS good, Kid...
> 
> I don't know anything about it, but can you download a whole website with multiple links, pages and all the illustrations etc. like you can a .pdf, onto a flash-drive or CD/DVD ?
> 
> - Basey (green thumb but digital moron)


HTTrack Website Copier - Offline Browser

EDIT: Oops, poste before going to the end...I see it was already posted


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I just pulled drum runners to use. I really hate to see it go down. Its gone either take me forever to read it all, or more ink than I can afford.

Does anyone know how to print this much info cheaply?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Those thumb drives and anything else rerecordable will degrade over time, anything you really want to keep electronicly needs to be BURNED to DVD or CD if small.


----------



## Mosey (Jan 15, 2011)

*Old Books*

I have several old books on this subject on:

Farming, Gardening and Food


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

OP, did you find the document that you were looking for?


----------

